# Rinehart100 photos POST UP!



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Here are a few of my shooting group...


EEEP! Did the world champ miss that bottle? NO... couldn't have!

Araz makes that alien look even taller than it reall was. (It was actually 6'6" )

Attack that little Martin man!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

A few more.

Giraffe target made the whole shoot worth it (although the entire thing was great, the giraffe was just awesome and placed beautifully! Nice job guys!)

Araz gettin' himself a little Jackalope action!


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

*Heres afew of ours.*

Shot the NA range Saturday and the African today

My wife and Daughter with what I one day hope to get with my bow.









My wie decided that the Fox needed an earring.









8" higer an I would have had the apple.









The famous "Hole in the Horn buck" dies again









She decided that there had been enough violence for one day. My favourite picture of the weekend.









Hope everyone that attend enjoyed themselves as much as we did, I know that we hope they bring it back again next year as we will be attending once again.

Matt


----------



## ownmorebone181 (Apr 4, 2007)

What were you doing to that jackelope?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

*Oh yeah!*

Forgot our apple trio!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

ownmorebone181 said:


> What were you doing to that jackelope?


You'll have to ask Araz about that. I think he was "interested" cause it was just his size :zip:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic's folks :thumb:


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> You'll have to ask Araz about that. I think he was "interested" cause it was just his size :zip:


LMMFAO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! That was damn funnt right there!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)




----------



## Engine10 (Sep 6, 2007)

Thank you for sharing the great pictures, wish I'd been there!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hoody, that avatar does really look like you! Thanks for posting the trio shot. Was great meeting you and the missus. When I got home, my wife asked if I shot with a bunch of drunken sailors as my language was extra foul (even for me). I said "nope, shot with Joanne today. You got a *&*^*% problem with it, take it up with her!!!"

cheers


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> Hoody, that avatar does really look like you! Thanks for posting the trio shot. Was great meeting you and the missus. When I got home, my wife asked if I shot with a bunch of drunken sailors as my language was extra foul (even for me). I said "nope, shot with Joanne today. You got a *&*^*% problem with it, take it up with her!!!"
> 
> cheers


ROTFLMAO!!!! Are you trying for a second hat? LOL!!!


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

LOL! Nope! Just want one. A nice CAMO AT hat would be sweaaaaat!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

It's true, she does talk like a trucker!


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> it's True, She Does Talk Like A Trucker!


Lmao!!!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

DsrtRat said:


> LOL! Nope! Just want one. A nice CAMO AT hat would be sweaaaaat!


it sure would, but :wink:


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

What did you just call me?


----------



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

*Beatting a world champ ain't so hard*

Kill DA WABBIT

Followed By

Is that a high realy high 20 or what?
(one of my personal Favs)

Followed By

Where does a bear take a S%^$ in the woods


Tinker


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

That friggen elk was one of only two 5's that day. Shot one other, but it was on the hairy bear and I used the wrong friggen sight tape (teach me to have sight tapes on both sides of my bar!). But man, I flatout misjudged that darn elk. Was a really nice shot though, and I'm pretty sure that Jo 12'd it.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Ok since i can't get the pics to post I posted them on Facebook. Here is the link

http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3242122&id=791755526


----------



## X's OneByOne (Nov 25, 2005)

Nice pictures Moparematty :biggrin1:


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Miss Pink said:


> Ok since i can't get the pics to post I posted them on Facebook. Here is the link
> 
> http://http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=3242122&id=791755526


It is asking me to log in.


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

It shouldn't be asking you to log in Hutnicks.

Ok Try this one http://www.facebook.com/album.php?aid=123412&l=e4cde&id=791755526


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Miss Pink said:


> It shouldn't be asking you to log in Hutnicks.


But it is, I assure you. Could it be because I don't have a facebook account?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

Slayers mating in the bush. Should spawn some good looking offspring.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

great pic's Pink :thumb:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Great photo's everyone, thanks for sharing 

The pic's of MJewell's cute young daughter with the critters brought a smile to my face  .................................... the pic's of Priester and Joanne doing ????? to those poor animals....... not so much


----------



## MJewell (Nov 24, 2007)

Miss Pink; I wonder if that could have been you that was shooting ahead of us on Saturday. But, I not one to ask in case it wasn't then I'd feel like an a**. Should have known for sure once I seen the pink bow and stabilizer.

Matt


----------



## lastcall21 (Jun 27, 2007)

I think i got bit by that huge mosquito on Saturday, because my arm was swelled up pretty bad/big...


----------



## Chris969872 (Jan 15, 2008)

A few of the many volunteers.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

great pics. thanks for posting. I was an idiot and forgot mine both days. Had a good time thanks YCB for a fun shoot.

Randy


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

Hutnicks said:


> But it is, I assure you. Could it be because I don't have a facebook account?



Hmmm it should not be asking.... I logged out and could still see them. If all else fails get yourself an account :tongue:


----------



## Miss Pink (Nov 5, 2007)

MJewell said:


> Miss Pink; I wonder if that could have been you that was shooting ahead of us on Saturday. But, I not one to ask in case it wasn't then I'd feel like an a**. Should have known for sure once I seen the pink bow and stabilizer.
> 
> Matt



Oh yeah it was me in front of you on saturday. Pink Bow and all. hehehe


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Miss Pink said:


> Hmmm it should not be asking.... I logged out and could still see them. If all else fails get yourself an account :tongue:


Hmmmm, indeed. Same deal on another machine. Now my curiosity is piqued. Can one of you other folks post up a link to it?


----------



## Boldonlad (Jun 9, 2008)

We had to leave after finishing the course (we had to make an emergency run to Dairy Queen, kids were overheating), so I never saw the results until today... Way to go Sam and Maxine!!!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Had a great time ,little hot but we had lots of refreshments.Here is a pic of Paul,myself and Robert.Thanks YCB


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I did not get to shoot the North American loop. Was there a Moose? Can someone post a pic?

JDoupe


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*just to much fun*

only in canada ye:darkbeer:


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

*just to much fun*

only in canada ye:darkbeer:


----------



## Farley (Aug 1, 2005)

Where's the video Mike?????????????? That polar bear will never be the same! ukey:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

There was a moose on the North American loop, but I didn't get a picture of it. I remember I shot just high of the 12 though...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

hoody123 said:


> There was a moose on the North American loop, but I didn't get a picture of it. I remember I shot just high of the 12 though...


I hit 'bout 10 inches high :lol:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I was pretty happy with my shot. I remember that I shot that target first, all I could see through my scope was black!


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

Here is a pic of the Moose.


----------



## postman99 (May 9, 2008)

*hoody?*

who is this funny looking hoody guy? looks quite similar to this goofy looking guy who taught me how to shoot a stan at peterborough fish and game forever ago. I also remember a really ugly lime green firecat does he still shoot that?


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

DODGE-3D,


Thanks!

I want one of those for my back yard....but I live right in town and people might look at me funny (er)!

JDoupe


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

Great Pics all 

My club is bidding on a R-100 for next year as well 

looks like it was a blast


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> Great Pics all
> 
> My club is bidding on a R-100 for next year as well
> 
> looks like it was a blast



Hey, that brings up an interesting point. What is the process for getting a 100 shoot? I always thought it was a fixed cost thing.


----------



## Bowzone_Mikey (Dec 11, 2003)

basically you go to their webby site .. print off application form ..fill it out and send it off ... 

a bid for is the wrong word ... expression of interest is better .... 

you gotta show that your club has the infrastructure to host 100 + targets .. garantee X amount of attendees and have the infrastructure to accomidate that X number of people ie: parking, crappers, concession etc..

then if they decide if your club is worthy they will pick a weekend that they are around your neck of the woods they will let you know ...

from what i understand there is no cost to the club ... but the club really doesnt benifit from hosting one either except the exposure, R-100 gets registration monies etc ... i dont know about concession profits tho ..


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

postman99 said:


> who is this funny looking hoody guy? looks quite similar to this goofy looking guy who taught me how to shoot a stan at peterborough fish and game forever ago. I also remember a really ugly lime green firecat does he still shoot that?


Dunno, seems to me one of the guys that I taught to shoot a Stan threw it away after the first shot saying it was damn foolish... He wasn't used to new fangled gadgets cause he didn't even have sights on his bow...

How are ya Jason?


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Bowzone_Mikey said:


> basically you go to their webby site .. print off application form ..fill it out and send it off ...
> 
> a bid for is the wrong word ... expression of interest is better ....
> 
> ...


Excellent info, thanks. Keep us informed how your club fares


----------



## Baldini (Mar 7, 2005)

*Hey, Dan!!*

Dan, have you got a picture of that nice shot I put on Paul's arrow? What about the boxing antelope? The big furry grizly?


----------



## DODGE-3D (Feb 17, 2005)

:darkbeer::darkbeer:Here you go Bruce.That is my low 10


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Wow, nice job on the hairy bear!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Ok... I have been away for a bit so I have time to post.
Firstly... The Jackelope... It is hard to find partners.... um I mean targets my size and willing  Try explaining that one to the students at school on this site.....
That shoot was a riot. I had the pleasure to shoot with Hoody and Jotruckermouth both days... made for lots of fun. I also shot with DesertRat and a good friend that had never shot a 3-d round before... more fun. Only problem is DesertRat learned some new words... :zip::zip:

What is this? Only 3 arrows???? Did I mention that there were 4 people in my group on Sat.? Can someone explain?????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*This guy is having fun!!!1*

Yes Luc had tons of fun that day. He doesn't get much time off so he was tickled to get out and shoot. He was also one of the businesses that donated to the CAFAC at Colby.... dam good guy :thumbs_up

He doesn't usually look like this :wink:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Considering where they live....*

this could have been a Black Fly.
Man that is a purdy bow....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*AWWWW cute couple*

Here is the happy couple....


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Never mind


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

If they were only marked like this in real life


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*She is used to hugging....*

Creepy creatures like this ukey:ukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

cool pic's araz :thumb:


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Impresive head gear*

This was neat to see on some of the targets in the North American side.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Not quite as good as*

Terry's dead-centre-12


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Grinning about????*

The bear taking a poop in the woods?????


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Rat has a new*

Girlfriend 
HUG ME PLEASE!!!


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Hey found one of me.... probably shooting a nickel


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Insert your own comment...*

Nevermind


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

*Very cool target.*

I liked this one. Too many memories about bats and the housed I have lived in.


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Nothin wrong with a little alien lovin now and then. Capt Kirk did it all the time!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Araz2114,

Great Pics! Eveytime I see some more pics I am taken right back there! I wish I could have been there both days. I missed the N.A. Loop. Next year for sure!


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

araz2114 said:


> Ok... I have been away for a bit so I have time to post.
> Firstly... The Jackelope... It is hard to find partners.... um I mean targets my size and willing  Try explaining that one to the students at school on this site.....
> That shoot was a riot. I had the pleasure to shoot with Hoody and Jotruckermouth both days... made for lots of fun. I also shot with DesertRat and a good friend that had never shot a 3-d round before... more fun. Only problem is DesertRat learned some new words... :zip::zip:
> 
> What is this? Only 3 arrows???? Did I mention that there were 4 people in my group on Sat.? Can someone explain?????


I swear that the darn thing ducked when I shot!!!! Either that, or I had earlier donated an arrow point in some other target and didn't realize (along with the 6 other points that I somehow lost that weekend!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Postman99?????*

Hey, are you Shimano-Man? If so, how the hell are ya man!!!!


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Truckermouth...*

How come I'm the trucker-mouth, when y'all were swearing as much or more than I was...especially Mr. Ques-ce *bleep*. Yeah, you know who you are!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

Elitegirl said:


> How come I'm the trucker-mouth, when y'all were swearing as much or more than I was...especially Mr. Ques-ce *bleep*. Yeah, you know who you are!


don't worry ..... we all know you're innocent 

and welcome to AT


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

I'm totally innocent here! I've got a classroom clean mouth


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

hoody123 said:


> I'm totally innocent here! I've got a classroom clean mouth


HA! I'd like to see the look on Mr. Golden's face if he heard you using that "classroom clean mouth" you used on the weekend in your classroom...


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

OH BOY!!!!!! I think I'd better go get my chest waders! The poop, errrrrr..... I mean mud is getting pretty deep in here.


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Welcome to AT Jo... Now that you have a actual handle I will refer to you as Elitegirl... I didn't know what you would pick as your handle. At least there isn't any "blackmail" pics of you posted.......YET


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

araz2114 said:


> Welcome to AT Jo... Now that you have a actual handle I will refer to you as Elitegirl... I didn't know what you would pick as your handle. At least there isn't any "blackmail" pics of you posted.......YET


Hahaha...it's only a matter of time!:wink:


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*My little beauty*

Ain't it purdy?


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Elitegirl said:


> Ain't it purdy?


Sorta girly lookin' isn't it?


----------



## Moparmatty (Jun 23, 2003)

It is a very pretty bow. I had a good look at it at the R-100.

All you need now, is to replace the limb decals with ones that say, "Trucker Mouth Jo".


----------



## Hutnicks (Feb 9, 2006)

Moparmatty said:


> It is a very pretty bow. I had a good look at it at the R-100.
> 
> All you need now, is to replace the limb decals with ones that say, "Trucker Mouth Jo".


Hey isn't that a drop away?? How come you're not shooting FOB's???


----------



## Elitegirl (Jun 18, 2008)

*Girly???*



hoody123 said:


> Sorta girly lookin' isn't it?


How do you consider this bow girly, when you were trying to convince me to order the pink one? :tongue:


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Elitegirl said:


> How do you consider this bow girly, when you were trying to convince me to order the pink one? :tongue:


I don't remember that conversation! I do remember saying you should order that Elite... The pink thing.. Nope, don't remember that!


----------

